# schH rant..



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

This has been bothering me for three weeks, so here it goes. 

Most of you know that I have been trying to get involved in schH with my WGSL boy, Berlin. Well, I went and visited a club a month or so ago, and got invited to bring him to be evaluated. Now keep in mind, this club is dominated by WL's, but whatever, if my dog had it, great, if not, we'd keep looking. The people were nice, I liked the training, I liked everything about it actually. 

I bring him for his evaluation, and he did great (so I was told) and they seemed like they wanted us to train there and what not, seemed really surprised at how he did etc. So, it looked promising, or so I thought. Well, I left there on good terms that day, expecting to come train the following weekend, but after sending a few emails with no response, I guess not. They never responded back, ever. I thought maybe they didnt receive them, so I sent again, but alas, almost a month later, still no response.

I was not about to drive an hour away either to find out they were training at a different location, so I didnt just 'show up'. 

I guess my problem here is the lack of professionalism. We're all adults here, if you dont like my dog and dont want him training with you guys, then just tell me that and we move on. But to just ignore someone? I dont get it. I really hope not all people in these clubs are like this...

Did they have me bring him out as a joke? Did they want to see how terrible a showline is and embarrass us? 

Im a bit bummed I guess, but Id rather not give my money to people like that, unfortunate it went this way for other reasons as well.

On a different note, I am going to visit the Chicago Schutzhund Verein (?) hopefully this weekend, and I think that club will be a better fit for us anyways...I really like their philosophies and Berlin will fit in there, and we can train for conformation as well as IPO.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

If your ever in Gainesville Fl, your welcome to come train with us.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Who were you e-mailing? I know someone in that club, I can check with that person.

There are always going to be communication break downs and it sucks. Last time I went to my club I drove almost three hours (one way) and no one showed up. There WAS an e-mail that went out about the time and location and I knew of a few people who were not going to be there, but the majority never responded (as in the helpers never said they weren't coming) and no one cancelled training. I hung out for over an hour (and I was already late because of my distance) and finally someone else showed up (she drove 1.5hrs) so we did obedience together but didn't have any helpers. It's super frustrating and I'm still miffed I wasted like $50 in gas but I guess it happens.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry Katie. At least you tried and were willing to give it a try. I still don't have the nerve to bring my WGSL boy to a club, maybe one of these days when I have a bit more time on my hands.
I would be pretty miffed if I put that much time and energy and not get any response from them, I would definitely be taking my business somewhere else!
I hope the new club works out for you and Berlin. I think they just didn't want a WGSL showing then up, lol


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't be discouraged. Just so you know, EVERY schutzhund club I visited never responded to emails  

SchH club one - the TD was an older guy who told us that he is terrible with computers and emails 
SchH club two - the TD and president are always busy with private clients during the week and are just bad at returning emails
SchH club three - eh I don't remember.

Can you call the TD or president of the club? Do you have their phone number or any way to get in touch with them? I understand your lack of desire to drive an hour out of your way without knowing if they are even going to be there. I wouldn't have drove that far without knowing what's going on either. But, with all that said, maybe just make a day of it. Drive over there on their training day and tell them how excited you are about joining the club and training but are unsure if they want to you to join, due to lack of communication. Don't be combative, but state your case.

We all have a tendency to assume the worst in other people, but more likely than not it was just a miscommunication or something. 

For the record, we do have some nice SL dogs working in our club. We don't usually care what lines the dog comes from, just how he / she and the handler work 

Good luck to you and don't give up if you are interested in schutzhund!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I really do not think this is a show line issue.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

More than likely it has nothing to do with you or your dog. My schH club only allows visitors once a month unless club votes and agrees to invite them more often. Basically if we think the HUMAN is a club prospect. Not the dog. Dog's change all the time then you are still stuck with the same old humans. 

I agree with you, the lack of communication is unprofessional. That being said they don't get paid to be there so is it really a profession? If schH is something you want to do then by all means keep looking into clubs and find one you like. Once you prove you're serious and that you put the time in, things will change. I'm sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also I've done several events hosted by Chicago SchH Verein and was planning to train with them over a vacation but did not because of a health problem. Ray has always been very responsive via e-mail and will definitely help with the show aspect.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah this is the issue with dealing with a club...any club. Unless they have their own dedicated space, sometimes its hard to track them down unless you're "in" and you communicate with those people outside of the club. It most likely has nothing to do with your dog, and Schutzhund has a history of being unwelcoming to new people and outsiders, but then there are email issues as well.

If there has been any kind of change over with the leadership of the club, the [email protected] email might be linked to someone who isn't even there anymore. Or they might've seen it, meant to respond after work, and then forgot (I do that all the time).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not sure where the communication broke down but.....watch your e-mail Katie.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Not sure where the communication broke down but.....watch your e-mail Katie.


Hope this means happy ending  IPO is so fun and so rewarding for you and your dog!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I NEVER get a response to my emails. Call the contact number as most of the club members/training directors I have worked with don't do email or the link.. and when the club treasurer or another member does check, it could take awhile to respond to everyone.

I would just head out there.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would call.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Schutzhund clubs should be making an effort to welcome new people with different kinds of dogs and various training backgrounds but from my experience that is not the way it works. There are ton of politics going on in the club I was involved with. I hated it. I am involved with other dog sports and I've never seen anything like it. I hope that is not what is going on here... I doubt it... but there's also breed-line-and even breeder snobbery. Sometimes they simply don't have experience with your line-type of dog. It's their club and they can choose. But so can you.

I agree, find a club you are a good fit with. Some will work with beginners and show them the ropes more readily than others... or so I'm told. Some are probably more welcoming to other breeds or SL. Some don't like malinois-dutchies, or "off" breeds. IPO is a great sport but it's not the only venue in which you can work your dog so keep an open mind about other sports as well. There's ring, PSA, and then dock diving, agility, nose work, rally. Keep an open mind and find what works best for you.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think this will be resolved  No one's fault, just a miscommunication. E-mail gets lost, it happens. Just yesterday I realized that my Facebook messages have an "Other" tab. I've had Facebook for almost 10 years and have *never* known about this tab until yesterday and found several messages in there that at the time would have been worth responding too if I'd known they were there. I also sometimes get PMs on forums I only visit once a month or less and unfortunately on some you cannot disable PMs so people send away and then expect an immediate response. Hopefully none of these people are judging my professionalism or how my clubs treat new people. It's unrealistic for everyone to be expected to be monitoring every form of communication nonstop. I really don't think we need another "SchH clubs hate newbies" thread, we've confirmed that is not the case here but I'm glad Katie posted so it could get sorted out. Schutzhund clubs are not PR companies. Most people work full time jobs and then are working dogs. Then there are those who are hosting clubs on their own property, maintaining equipment, helping other people with dogs outside of normal club training.... 

Either way in this case it was just a mistake, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad to hear it will be resolved. But let's be frank here, people. SchH clubs are just a bunch of people who like the sport getting together and training. They aren't a business focused around customer service. Sorry to say, life gets in the way sometimes of responding or paying attention to emails.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Liesje said:


> I think this will be resolved  No one's fault, just a miscommunication. E-mail gets lost, it happens. Just yesterday I realized that my Facebook messages have an "Other" tab. I've had Facebook for almost 10 years and have *never* known about this tab until yesterday and found several messages in there that at the time would have been worth responding too if I'd known they were there.


I too have been on FB forever, and when I read your message I thought "WHAT 'other' tab?!" Took a look and there it was, with a bunch of unread messages. Now seriously WTF, why did they set it up that way? I'm a little embarrassed at some of the messages I never replied to. oh well. NEVER noticed that tab...and I'm not exactly computer illiterate, I used to design and write end-user database systems for a living!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

DunRingill said:


> I too have been on FB forever, and when I read your message I thought "WHAT 'other' tab?!" Took a look and there it was, with a bunch of unread messages. Now seriously WTF, why did they set it up that way? I'm a little embarrassed at some of the messages I never replied to. oh well. NEVER noticed that tab...and I'm not exactly computer illiterate, I used to design and write end-user database systems for a living!


LOL me too!!! I am now embarrassed to reply or think what the other person is thinking if me. One was personal from a non friend. Now I feel bad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL glad I could help! Luckily most of the things in mine were from the past two weeks, so I apologized for the delay and then answered the questions.


----------



## Jukebox (Mar 11, 2013)

there is a great place in Winchester Ky that allows all dogs and meets on their property every saturday. Probably too far of a drive from Chicago, but it is a great place. i just cant decide if i want jackson to get into schutzhund


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I found out about the fb other folder a few months ago and had several old and some new pm's. The $1 charge to pm someone is what alerted me....when it asked if I wanted to send it to the 'other' folder! 
As far as clubs go, I agree with Justine! Texting is the way to go as far as I'm concerned. 
I'm training at a pay to play group and everyone is scheduled thru texts for the most part, and it works well. Or if there are openings, text goes out and you reply if you are interested. First come, first served!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I think this will be resolved  No one's fault, just a miscommunication. E-mail gets lost, it happens. Just yesterday I realized that my Facebook messages have an "Other" tab. I've had Facebook for almost 10 years and have *never* known about this tab until yesterday and found several messages in there that at the time would have been worth responding too if I'd known they were there. I also sometimes get PMs on forums I only visit once a month or less and unfortunately on some you cannot disable PMs so people send away and then expect an immediate response. Hopefully none of these people are judging my professionalism or how my clubs treat new people. It's unrealistic for everyone to be expected to be monitoring every form of communication nonstop. I really don't think we need another "SchH clubs hate newbies" thread, we've confirmed that is not the case here but I'm glad Katie posted so it could get sorted out. Schutzhund clubs are not PR companies. Most people work full time jobs and then are working dogs. Then there are those who are hosting clubs on their own property, maintaining equipment, helping other people with dogs outside of normal club training....
> 
> Either way in this case it was just a mistake, nothing more nothing less.


Seriously, thanks SO much Lies!  Yes, it is all resolved now. Definitely was a miscommunication mistake, the internet can be so funky sometimes. Btw, no idea that facebook had an 'other' tab, thanks for that! haha 

I definitely dont want this to turn into a thread bashing schH in general, just posted because it was bothering me, and figured some knowledgable people would know why/have advice, which they did. 

And you know, I am glad its not a SL issue, I really didnt think that was the reason, they really seemed to like Berlin, but it crossed my mind momentarily. 

Anyways, thanks again Lies!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

And thank you for all the responses/advice, this is why I am so glad I found this board. So much insight to everything!


----------



## mnbue (Aug 18, 2011)

Liesje said:


> There are always going to be communication break downs and it sucks. Last time I went to my club I drove almost three hours (one way) and no one showed up.


I hear your pain too...I belong to a club dominated by WL people, and we're sometimes VERY disorganized when it comes to welcoming new people. We shouldn't be, but it happens. Hopefully that's all that happened in your case. If not, they don't deserve your time. Either way, don't be discouraged - good people are out there. Even my rather disorganized club is at least very open-minded to me working my (Canadian/American) showline GSD - and everyone else in the club has a WL or actual police service dog...so we're slightly out of place. Granted, my guy has more drive than most North American showline dogs, but that wasn't clear until he was older and we'd been with the club a bit. Now (thanks to their help) he's actually a reasonably strong SchH dog. So stick with it.


----------

